# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  هيفاء وهبي تتصدر لائحة أجمل الجميلات في العالم

## الحصن نيوز

<span class="Apple-style-span" style="border-collapse: separate; color: #000000; font-family: 'Times New Roman'; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: normal; letter-spacing: normal; line-height: normal; orphans: 2; text-align: justify; text-indent: 0px; text-transform: none; white-space: normal; widows: 2; word-spacing: 0px; -***kit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -***kit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -***kit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -***kit-text-size-adjust: auto; -***kit-text-stroke-width: 0px; font-size: medium;"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-family: Arial; font-size: 19px; font-weight: bold; -***kit-border-horizontal-spacing: 2px; -***kit-border-vertical-spacing: 2px;">تصدرت الفنانة اللبنانية هيفاء وهبي المركز الأول على لائحة أجمل الجميلات في العالم, وفقا لما ذكرته إحدى المجلات الفرنسية التي أعدت اللائحة.

وذكرت صحيفة "القبس" الكويتية في عددها الصادر يوم الأربعاء أن هذه اللائحة تعدها مجلة "ماري كلير" النسائية الفرنسية التي تعتبر من أكثر المجلات شهرة في هذا المجال.

واعتبر أحد محرري مجلة "فوغ" الشهيرة أن "هيفاء وهبي تفوقت في جمالها على النجمة السينمائية العالمية انجلينا جولي".

وكانت هيفاء وهبي, قد تربعت على عرش جميلات العالم, من مطربات وممثلات, وعارضات أزياء, الأكثر شهرة, عقب فوزها بلقب أجمل امرأة وأكثر النساء جاذبية في العالم, من خلال استفتاء أجراه الموقع الإعلامي "TOP 99 Women" العالمي.

وتصدرت صاحبة أغنية "بوس الواوا", لائحة الموقع من بين أكثر من 99 امرأة, خلال سنة ,2009 متقدمة على عشرات النجمات العالميات, اللائي حصلن على اللقب خلال السنوات السابقة, سواء عبر الموقع أو عبر مواقع عالمية أخرى, وأصبحت هيفاء, النجمة العربية الوحيدة, التي اختيرت عبر استفتاءات الجمهور.


وحازت هيفاء وهبي في وقت سابق على رقم 49 من قائمة أكثر 99 النساء "المرغوبات" حسب AskMen.com, وظهرت في لائحة أجمل النساء في مجلة بيبول.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

